#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-03
<grantbow> ping: pleia2, jono or anyone else that might be able to help.
<grantbow> I've scheduled an Ubuntu Hour in Kenya. Unfortunately loco.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to allow posting events without a team.
<jono> grantbow, yup
<rww> grantbow: that's a technical restriction of LD, not something people can override
<grantbow> oh, hi jono
<grantbow> so how do I publicize this event and record it's progress if the team isn't setup there yet?
<rww> get the team set up properly? or use something other than LD?
<grantbow> working on that but it's taking awhile
<rww> #ubuntu-locoteams may have alternate ideas (and is probably a better venue), but those are the alternatives I see assuming LD code hasn't changed fundamentally since I last looked at it
<grantbow> chicken and egg issue, ok
<grantbow> thanks
<nhaines> Thus reaffirming my view that LD is utterly useless outside of a very small, well-defined use case.
<rww> philipballew: If you do it properly, it's fine. If you don't, the computer will overheat and/or not turn on until the overclock's unset (either automatically by your motherboard or using a jumper on the motherboard). Thermal control on modern CPUs means it likely won't be an issue, but if you do break it, it's you that's out the money ;)
<rww> philipballew: personally, I've run mine at about 25% overclock and could probably get it higher if I wanted and never had issues. ymmv
<philipballew> hum. I just bought a old new for me desktop with a pentium 4
<nhaines> Although I'm not sure why people expect to be allowed to put non-LoCo events on the LoCo event directory.
<philipballew> rww, I need to learn to do mods like this
<grantbow> in order to get a team started activity has to be shown. Activities need to be successful for a team to start.
<rww> philipballew: I specifically bought my motherboard and CPU knowing that I'd be overclocking it. Various combinations do or don't support overclocking, it's a bit weird.
<rww> I'm spoiled by mine, don't know how to do the harder ones :)
<nhaines> grantbow: Non-LoCo events don't belong on a LoCo event directory.
<philipballew> yeah. it was 50 bucks so i got it. maybe i shouldnt break it
<philipballew> came with a router to... good thing i dont need it
<nhaines> Ubuntu Hours are probably best advertisd locally with fliers or local ML posts, anyhow.
<philipballew> where you place them is key
<grantbow> noted
<nhaines> grantbow: just because of the local nature of them.  But the good news is that it doesn't hurt and can be done before any LoCo stuff gets sorted out.
<nhaines> And with luck, the UH can be a good place to meet peole interested in forming a LoCo.
<grantbow> popey just enabled it on loco.ubuntu.com as unapproved
 * rww looks
<grantbow> I think
<grantbow> ah, invited and they need to accept
<rww> thought so
<rww> I was going to say, that contradicted a lot of my assumptions ;)
<grantbow> hakuna matata rww
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> My server is struggling to handle the amount of traffic it is receiving
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-04
<bkerensa> =o
<MarkDude> Hey there bkerensa
<bkerensa> hi
<MarkDude> One of the most active folks in cali is from Oregon
<MarkDude> Are you trying to repay my favor helping Oregon ?
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> Karmic equalization and such? :D
<bkerensa> nah ;)
<MarkDude> You have many ways to teach us
<bkerensa> its just Oregon channel is sporadic
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ;)
<MarkDude> Be kind to new folks they may be teaching you sooner than you think
<bkerensa> :D indeed
<bkerensa> Well I better go to bed... I have a interview tomorrow at FreeGeek
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Most channels are on and off- minus a few like social
<MarkDude> good luck with it
<DarkwingDuck> garg, just missed him..
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: san diego ubuntu hour on for tonight?
<pleia2> (confirming so I can send out the tweet)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Yes.
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: TY
<pleia2> k, thanks
<kdub__> DarkwingDuck: still on for th san diego ubuntu hour tonight?
<pleia2> yep (I confirmed earlier)
<kdub__> ok, cool
<kdub__> just wanted to make sure before i made my way down to hillcrest
 * nhaines is happy that Ubuntu Mono is now the default monospace font in Ubuntu 11.10, UI freeze be damned.
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> is shiny
<nhaines> Also since there's no way to change fonts in GNOME3 I guess the package update is a good thing anyway.  :P
<pleia2> oh dear
<akk> No way to change fonts?
<akk> I know gnome believes prefs are bad, but that's taking it a bit far.
<nhaines> akk: too confusing for new users, I'm sure.
<akk> True -- they might see screenshots in howtos and go "oh no! Mine doesn't look exactly like that!"
<nhaines> akk: if they keep changing the interface two weeks before launch, that's exactly what'll happen.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> kdub_: ping
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: ping
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-05
<kdub__> all alone at the ubuntu hour :(
<kdub__> DarkwingDuck still coming?
<DarkwingDuck> :( My ride forgot about me.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm 30 miles out.
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think I'll be able to make it... I was hoping tht lady who wanted help installing would be there.
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry Kev...
<kdub__> ah, dang
<kdub__> alright then
<kdub__> phil couldnt make it either, guess its a bust this time
<kdub__> i'm gonna head out, this place makes me a touch uncomfortable
<pleia2> yikes, no one is sticking around in case others show up?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: any release party plans down there?
<pleia2> I think jono, grantbow and I being out of town during the release is a perfect storm for nothing happening up here ;)
<akk> When is the release?
<pleia2> thursday the 13th
<akk> And btw, is there a url with info on the upcoming ubuntu release, in general, with dates and links to downloads?
<akk> I had some trouble a few days ago finding a valid link to a beta2 iso (googling -- never been able to find it from ubuntu's top level site).
<pleia2> there's the release calendar: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ubuntu-release-calendar/ and the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<pleia2> the wiki one actually links to all the details
<akk> Yeah, the wiki page looks like what I would have wanted.
<akk> Now I'm trying to figure out what I should have searched for on the wiki to find it (so I'll be able to find it for the next release).
<pleia2> "release schedule" is usually a good bet
<pleia2> searching for the version name or number works in google
<pleia2> 11.10 release cycle or oneiric release cycle
<akk> I was searching for oneiric beta in google -- it took me to a page that had only mac ISOs but didn't say it was a mac page.
<akk> I was very confused about why there were 64-bit builds but no x86 builds for oneiric until I finally noticed the -mac- in the filenames.
<pleia2> huh, that is annoying
<akk> Searching for "oneiric downloads" on the wiki doesn't find anything, so that wouldn't have worked. "oneiric beta" gets a huge long list of png files.
<akk> I'll try to remember "release schedule" even though I was only looking for downloads at the time, not the schedule.
<pleia2> IS at Canonical isn't exactly great at SEO though, for a very long time edubuntu.org wiki pages would come up before the identical ubuntu.com ones, was very annoying
<akk> I really wish there was some link, maybe a small one, on ubuntu's main site for "beta builds" or "help us test" or something.
<pleia2> they used to, but they got really bad feedback from "normal people"
<akk> oh, sigh
<pleia2> it was two-fold, people didn't realize that beta meant testing (thanks google for your gmail beta, et al) or they thought all of ubuntu was beta software
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: No. Libertopia looks like it will be cancelled too... They are kicking us out of our apt for termite tenting
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: I'll see what I can put together... But this month is <CENSORED>
<DarkwingDuck> anyone seen Mark?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: *nod* sorry to hear that :(
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Yeah, it sucks so, During that time I'll go stay with my dad about 3 hours away.
 * DarkwingDuck rubs eyes
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: pong
<grantbow> DarkwingDuck: MarkDude? I think he got a girlfriend.
<pleia2> jyo: drat, it is Pangolin
<pleia2> Precise Pangolin http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> pangolin?
<pleia2> I looked a couple weeks ago when jyo suggested Pangolin, may be impossible to find a Pangolin stuffed animal ;)
<DarkwingDuck> It's a scaley anteater
<MarkDude> Fedora called- they said thx for making the likely new name of Beefy Miracle look even better
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, it is precise also
<pleia2> cool, the san diego zoo has a pangolin
<MarkDude> precision anteaters
<DarkwingDuck> It does?
<MarkDude> with scales
<pleia2> http://www.sandiegozoo.org/animalbytes/t-pangolin.html
<DarkwingDuck> I'll have to go check it out.
<MarkDude> not rly
<pleia2> ack, it's raining /again/
 * bkerensa leaves comment on Mark Shuttleworth's Pangolin post
<pleia2> san francisco is being weird :(
<bkerensa> pleia2: Weird? LOL it rains often in SF
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> It is October after all
<MarkDude> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/voting/about/relnamef17 how horrible are the other names? It is almost like the decided this Miracle thing would keep going- so the figured they should get it over with
<MarkDude> Panguipulli ?
 * MarkDude hopes that name is not chosen. precise Panguipullian XD
<bkerensa> Garmin Operator: I'll transfer you now
<jyo> pleia2: YES!
 * MarkDude wonders if there is a time when SF is NOT being weird?
<MarkDude> THAT would be scary
<DarkwingDuck> Should have called it Pika Pikachu
<bkerensa> Does anyone know if message templates are possible in Thunderbird?
<bkerensa> Due to the volume of e-mail I send and receive it seems like canned messages may be required
<jyo> bkerensa: Clippings add-on?
 * bkerensa checks
<bkerensa> success :)
<bkerensa> jyo: Thanks you just saved my poor fingers a lot of typing
<MarkDude> Pokemon would have been a good name also
<MarkDude> Or maybe... idk, PENGUIN
<pleia2> can't actually use a proprietary name ;)
<pleia2> and penguin is too obvious
<MarkDude> Like using the word LINUX on the Ubuntu site?
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Eucalyptus people are very friendly
<bkerensa> :D
<jyo> [20:23] <jyo> Wouldn't it be awesome if we got... Pangolin for the next codename?
<jyo> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/20/%23ubuntu-us-ca.txt WIN
<MarkDude> +1 jyo
<pleia2> now it's beautiful and sunny again :)
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: I answered my own question. Sorry mate. :)
<nhaines> Ah, okay!
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/07/30/netflix-instant-is-coming-to-the-entire-linux-community/ You read this?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yes, ages ago
<nhaines> Seems to be the same hearsay that's been floating around for the last two or three years.
<iheartubuntu> old news :)
<iheartubuntu> so as i understand netflix isnt avail to european countries?
<nhaines> US, Canada, Brazil, and *maybe* Mexico.
<iheartubuntu> i would think that would be a smart move to expand there for at at least online streaming
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, even if you're a US customer abroad
<pleia2> (the netflix app for android came out when I was in budapest, such torture :))
<iheartubuntu> that sucks
<iheartubuntu> to watch on a phone? or tablet?
<pleia2> phone
<DarkwingDuck> I watch it on my phone and PS3
<pleia2> I watch on my television (it came with a netflix app), phone and cr-48
<pleia2> all of them use a linux kernel, btw
<iheartubuntu> thats funny!
<nhaines> It's not really up to Netflix.  Most companies simply refuse to license different territories at once, and of course very territory needs its own licenses.
<pleia2> yeah, they've been working to expand coverage but it may not be economically reasonable either
<pleia2> countdown banners are finally being updated: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2011-October/001180.html
 * pleia2 was getting pretty grumpy about it
<pleia2> just waiting on the switch to be flipped for them to actually update them ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: now I just have to decide if I care enough at this point to update my site!
<pleia2> nhaines: heh, I just kept them up forever
<pleia2> actually, on my blog I don't, but yeah, it's so late that it's just kind of annoying now
<nhaines> pleia2: me to.
<nhaines> err, too.
 * nhaines kills his keyboard.
<DarkwingDuck> 8 more days...
<iheartubuntu> the 13 year olds banner is pretty nice
<iheartubuntu> i jsut started using his
<iheartubuntu> (talk about lazy)
<nhaines> Corbin had a nice design.
<iheartubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702999/
<iheartubuntu> plug that into your site for corbins design
<iheartubuntu> did they ever pick a winner?
<nhaines> Leszek Pruszyński won.
<DarkwingDuck> WOAH! EPIC!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJOz_y9rZE
<iheartubuntu> awesome
<DarkwingDuck> I want one.
<iheartubuntu> how do they do it
<iheartubuntu> crazy
<DarkwingDuck> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
<DarkwingDuck> I just got a phone call from Disney
<MarkDude> Dont tell me
<MarkDude> Rly?
<MarkDude> Did they say what I think you are going to say?
<DarkwingDuck> They are asking me to stop using a copyrighted name as my nickname.
<DarkwingDuck> and Darkwing is taken.
<pleia2> wow, seriously?
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
 * DarkwingDuck is NOT happy
<DarkwingDuck> and Darkwing is taken.
<iheartubuntu> as irc nick?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes.
<iheartubuntu> thats bs
 * DarkwingDuck is going to do some research
<pleia2> I guess this means disney is officially more evil than lucas ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<iheartubuntu> the cost of taking you to court doesnt make any sense
<DarkwingDuck> They asked. I don't want to be a pain... But, I'll offer to sell them the domain name darkwingduck.org for 85,000USD :D
<iheartubuntu> dont they have anything better to do
 * iheartubuntu plays imperial march on floppy discs again
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<nhaines> Haha, they really asked that?
<nhaines> Incidentally, offering to sell a trademarked domain can be used as evidence of profiteering.
<MarkDude> Well Lucas has some folks smart enough to know not to screw with the Princess
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.. I wont do that.
<rww> DarkwingDuck: Darkwing is droppable, if you want it.
<rww> It expired a couple of months ago.
<DarkwingDuck> rww: Please?
<rww> DarkwingDuck: /nick to it
<Darkwing> Yay!
<rww> 22:55 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- The account darkwing has been dropped.
<Darkwing> I'll need to change my cloak too.
<rww> Darkwing: I can sort that out too, once you /msg nickserv help group and /msg nickserv help set accountname
<rww> (and I find an IRCC person)
<iheartubuntu> "DarkwingDuck is now known as Darkwing'... wish i could slim down in real life that easy
<pleia2> I guess this is a bad time for my "I'm going to Disney World!" cheer?
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> rww: Darkwing is not the accountname
<MarkDude> Is DisneyISevil taken?
<rww> Darkwing: /join #ubuntu-irc, highlight topyli saying you want your cloak changed
<MarkDude> How about SCREWdisney
<iheartubuntu> well, Shuttleworth wont be able to use Darkwing at all for Ubuntu 19.04 thats for sure
<rww> I already strongly dislike them for wrecking copyright law, so... ;)
 * rww misses stuff going into the public domain ever
<pleia2> ack, eaten by wikipedia
<pleia2> man, I had the biggest crush on don karnage as a kid
<pleia2> and wanted to BE Gadget
<Darkwing> GARG!
<Darkwing> This name is in my GPG AND my SSH keys
 * Darkwing crys
<pleia2> heh
<rww> lolnicknamesingpg
<rww> ssh is trivial to change, you just edit the relevant text in id_rsa.pub, ne?
<Darkwing> David (DarkwingDuck) Wonderly
<rww> my personal preference for gpg keys is "Whatever's on the ID you're going to be showing me when I keysign" :P
<rww> and for people with established pseudonyms, make a key with both on it, I'll sign one based on reputation and relationship and the other based on teh government
 * rww spends too much time thinking about this sort of thing
<Darkwing> I'm going to just remake a key and not include ANY nick in there.
<iheartubuntu> wow its after 4 already. the time just goes so fast!
<philipballew> Darkwing, what happened bad?
<rww> Darkwing: perhaps-obvious note: generate a revocation certificate for the old key with a description that explains that you're no longer using the key, it wasn't compromised, and that your new key is 0xwhatever
<rww> explanation doesn't matter so much since you have no signatures on your old one, but revoking it does.
<Darkwing> Aye
<rww> and upload it to the keyserver network, ofc
<Darkwing> Aye.
<MarkDude> And another thing Disney- FU for messing up the whole copyright thing over Mickey rat
 * MarkDude had a mickey rat shirt as teen, and was not allowed to enter the park with family while wearing it
<MarkDude> All these dudes in matching suits and ear wires to scare me- made me reverse it
<MarkDude> Then I walked inside, and turned it around
<jyo> Steve Jobs died. Holy crap.
<Darkwing> Say What?!
<pleia2> yeah :(
<pleia2> apple.com
<MarkDude> Wow
<MarkDude> Methodologies aside- the dude was a real visionary
<Darkwing> No kidding.
<pleia2> yeah
<MarkDude> Hard to think of many people that changed a company as much, and in turn affected society in so many ways
<akgraner> MarkDude, +1
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-06
<MarkDude> YokoZar, your FB post helped inspire me to do some Haiku
<Darkwing> pleia2: ping
<MarkDude> Everytime I will see your nick- or whatever you change it to- will make me think of how Disney is leading the way in douchebaggery
<Darkwing> This is what I'm changing to.
<Darkwing> :)
 * MarkDude is glad that is logged (for once) take it and send in response when they go to DMCA you or whatever
<Darkwing> hehehe
<MarkDude> I mean fighting them would be good for publicity
<Darkwing> I don't have the time or the resources to fight... and being honest they were nice and never threatened me. They simply asked.
<MarkDude> and then drop it after you make the news, being a Dad - just trying to help your family
<Darkwing> LOL
<MarkDude> Well a newsd story or 2 would be a good local way to get on radar
<MarkDude> then you drop it
<Darkwing> But do I really want to hit the news that way?
<MarkDude> Call the cameras out and burn some darkwing stuff
<Darkwing> ahhhhhhhahahhaha
<MarkDude> Sure, if you can get in story your tech specialty
<MarkDude> and you are looking for tech work
<Darkwing> :D
<MarkDude> and your choice of name was meant to honor the terror that flaps in the night
<MarkDude> I mean if you get your kids kicking some darkwing stuff- I will bet $ you can go national
<MarkDude> at least NPR
<MarkDude> SoCal news wuold be better
<Darkwing> I'll just use it as a funny story.
<MarkDude> Seriously you are a vet, wrap yourself in a flag- and infer Disney is full of pinko commies
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> And most likely kick puppies
<MarkDude> And sue kittens to remove their bows
<Darkwing> And they I have to explain to my kids why I can't take them to Disney Land
<MarkDude> lol
<Darkwing> they=then
<MarkDude> exactly
<MarkDude> Look, Daddy is making a moral stand here kids- you will understand WHY in your 30s - after some therapy
<Darkwing> ROFL! Yeah... Not worth it.
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> We are going to Knotts Berry farm, it is just as fun, no stop crying
<MarkDude> now
<pleia2> Darkwing: pong
<Darkwing> pleia2: I need some sysadmin help :)
<pleia2> ok, what's up?
<Darkwing> I'm moving my emails from ubuntu@darkwingduck.org to linux@wonderly.com... darkwingduck.org is a subdomain of wonderly.com... They are both on the same virtural server. Is this possible?
<pleia2> I don't really understand what you mean by darkwingduck being a subdomain, but I don't see why not
<pleia2> are you running your own mailserver?
<Darkwing> It's all hosted elsewhere
<pleia2> so what does email have to do with your server?
<Darkwing> Yes, the mailserver is there yes. Sorry. :)
<pleia2> ok, so can you describe what your server is doing now, and what you want it to do?
<Darkwing> I'm just not sure how to move teh 14000+ messages from one account to another server side.
<pleia2> "another server side"?
<Darkwing> Both of the emails are on the same server.
<pleia2> were both ubuntu@d and linux@w active accounts? or is linux new?
<Darkwing> Just need to migrate teh messages that are in ubuntu@darkwingduck.org to linux@wonderly.com. It's all on the same server.
<Darkwing> linux is new.
<pleia2> just copy the mbox over and set up /etc/aliases to make ubuntu: linux
<Darkwing> Okay.
<pleia2> not sure how you have email set up, but postfix will need to understand both mail names
<pleia2> I use exim, never actually looked at how postfix handles multi domain setup
<Darkwing> Yeah. I'll get it.
<Darkwing> :D
<pleia2> :)
<Darkwing> God, I HATE ContOS
<Darkwing> *CentOS
<nhaines> What about GlaDOS?
<pleia2> YokoZar: awesome reply to that community survey post to -devel
<pleia2> I just facepalmed when I read it :)
<pleia2> for the peanut gallery: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2011-October/012965.html
<YokoZar> pleia2: Thank you :)
<akk> Anybody running natty and have a /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic they'd be willing to let me copy?
<akk> I have a natty that doesn't boot because it's missing its initrd, but I can't regenerate an initrd if I can't boot.
<akk> (I'm booted off debian and can copy files to the natty partition, just can't boot to natty)
<nhaines> akk: I can probably rig something up in a virtual machine.
<nhaines> akk: 32-bit right?
<akk> Hold on, I think I may have found one
<akk> 32-bit, yes
<akk> found someone with an -11 kernel, so I'm copying all the modules too, and hoping
<nhaines> akk: okay, I'm booting a live CD now, so let me know.
<akk> Thanks! I'm going to reboot and try this -- BRB
<akk> Progress -- I can boot, I just can't do anything (like access the net). So maybe if I download the real -11 packages so I can install them with dpkg after booting ...
<akk> Yes! It worker!
<akk> worked, even :)
<akk> now off to the doc's, hopefully with a working Wine ...
<MarkDude> Pics of cats dressed as the Beefy Miracle https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150340059858805&set=a.10150340058633805.366787.717333804&type=3
<pleia2> shipped the banner and tablecloth from canonical down to Darkwing today, even if they don't use it for libertopia it'll be down there for scale
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> I need to start thinking about getting a banner made for Ubucon.
<Darkwing> whooo!
<Darkwing> Wonder how long it takes launchpad to change email forwards.
<iheartubuntu> ugggh... someone is going on a spending spree with my cc accounts :|
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: is it you?
<iheartubuntu> no :)
<iheartubuntu> if it was me i would buy beer
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> lol
<iheartubuntu> i would buy kegs of beer and then dissappear!
<Darkwing> Beer is good.
<pleia2> what, we're not invited?
<iheartubuntu> i should probably rethink that. im sure there are better things to buy
<Darkwing> Like what?!
<Darkwing> What could be better then beer??
<iheartubuntu> (no comment)
<iheartubuntu> my wifes XP computer was hacked recently.
<iheartubuntu> i thought i took care of it, but apparently someone kept going last night
<iheartubuntu> $600 at 24hr fitness
<iheartubuntu> luckily they walked in to the store in SD
<iheartubuntu> so its going to be all on camera
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: just let your credit card company know.  They'll take care of everything.
<nhaines> And fraud prevention probably loves that kind of stuff.
<pleia2> how can you spend $600 hours at 24hr fitness?
<nhaines> pleia2: they had all day to do it!
<iheartubuntu> i did that, filed with FTC, as well as all credit bureaus, etc
<pleia2> haha
<iheartubuntu> they ordered personal training
<nhaines> FTC won't do anything for you.  credit bureaus was a good idea.
<iheartubuntu> FTC wont do anything, but in case some of the charges dont get fixed i have that as a back up
<nhaines> Your card provider won't be out any money.  They'll just ask the merchant "Did you ask for ID when you took the card?  No?  Sorry, we're not paying you then."
<nhaines> Even better, the gym won't be out any money because they're only selling services.  Also they'll probably have fun letting the cops know the next time the guy comes in.
<nhaines> (Why you'd buy a recurring physical service with a stolen card is beyond me.)
<iheartubuntu> i was hit last year in europe too. someone when to a bunch of casinos after i purchased something somewhere
<iheartubuntu> im surprised the gym doesnt hold any responsibility at all
<pleia2> CCs being stolen isn't so bad, debit cards on the other hand...
<iheartubuntu> i mean, im what 100+ miles away signing up for membership?
<iheartubuntu> seems odd
<nhaines> Not that odd.  The membership's valid at any location.
<pleia2> billing address doesn't have to match your physical address
<nhaines> If the gym doesn't get paid by the CC company, in what way do they not hold any responsibility?
<Darkwing> I just tell them to look at my body... does it look like I use a gym? :P:P
<iheartubuntu> the email receipt doesnt show any difference in address. but it does show the person that took the order as well as the fake sig
<iheartubuntu> HAHA
<iheartubuntu> whered the duck go? is it coming back?
 * Darkwing pats his buddah body and goes back to the corner
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: nope.  By order (or polite request) of Disney.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: disney sent him a nasty letter
<iheartubuntu> lifting 40oz is a pretty good work out anyways
<pleia2> or polite
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> plus heavy glass
<iheartubuntu> thats a few pounds right there
<pleia2> Darkwing: terrible argument, I go to a gym and you probably can't tell :) (hi, I love food and beer)
 * iheartubuntu considers leg lifts with beer mugs as arms are already strong
<pleia2> turns out it's hard to lose weight when you eat beer and sausage for dinner, huh
<Darkwing> iheartubuntu: No, the Duck is done forever... I got a call from Disney.
<iheartubuntu> i cant believe they would actually do anything tho
<Darkwing> They asked nicely so, I complied.
<Darkwing> I wasn't going to be a dick about it.
<nhaines> pleia2: don't I know it!
<iheartubuntu> did they comp you some tickets at least? :)
<Darkwing> Although, I should offer them darkwingduck.org for a discounted price of... I don't know... 85,000USD :D
<iheartubuntu> yah :) that would burn a lot of ubuntu discs for scale10x!!!!!
<Darkwing> hehehe
<nhaines> Hmm, a company called Astrolabe, Inc. sued the maintainer of the standard time zone database.
<nhaines> Astrolabe, Inc. is apparently an astrological company?  My corporate firewall blocks the site as being in the category "Non-Traditional Religions and Occult and Folklore", which sounds about right for astrology.
 * MarkDude is now taking suggestions for his Disney name
<MarkDude> for a new nick
<MarkDude> Screw that sorta thing
<iheartubuntu> EbenizerScrew
<MarkDude> Goofy is the 1st name I thought applies
<nhaines> That's Dickens.
<iheartubuntu> Belle
<MarkDude> That would be another porn name for me iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> exactly :)
<MarkDude> In addition to jonny Nicewonger
<MarkDude> :D
<iheartubuntu> haha
<Darkwing> I always thought that Peter Dick Johnson would make a good porn name...
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude has now stolen that
<MarkDude> will add the 3rd to it tho
<pleia2> enough with the porn names please
<pleia2> this really isn't the place
<MarkDude> <sigh> of course princess
 * akk struggles to try to get oneiric to view photos ... wow, it's amazingly difficult
<akk> New laptop doesn't work, hardware problem with the touchscreen :( but I'm trying to at least see what the screen looks like for photos
 * MarkDude apologizes and takes it to channel with more humor allowed
<MarkDude> not being snarky, you are right.
<pleia2> thanks
<MarkDude> this channel should be for ubuntu relevant stuff
<MarkDude> Like Jono for example
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> it's not about not allowing humor or off-topic discussion, it's the continuing of a conversation that can inargubly make people uncomfortable
<Darkwing> Oops. :) My bad.
<nhaines> Holy crap, we actually got oneiric release CD artwork in advance!
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<pleia2> yeah, hooray for paul sladen :)
<nhaines> pleia2: srsly!
<nhaines> Now if they can get us updated business cards like I filed a bug for in LP, the circle will be complete!
<pleia2> I think doctormo put out some new branding cards
<pleia2> http://doctormo.org/2010/03/13/new-business-card/
<pleia2> and links to some others
<pleia2> of course only one link actually works
<broder> huh, the concentric logo thing looks kind of weird
 * pleia2 subs to bug
<nhaines> pleia2: I don't mind saying in the public record that doctormo's business card design is hideous and should not be used by anyone, ever.
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> It also doesn't follow the branding guidelines.  Jacob Petticord's design is much nicer.  Need to see if Ubuntu Mono can enhance the GPG key fingerprint area.
<nhaines> I'm working with a folder from Tuesday called 10.04 and I keep closing it because I think it's the lucid image archive  on my My Book Live.  :(
 * akk chuckles at "OSS Research Help Needed (enter Drawing for iPad for participating)"
<akk> perhaps researchers not entirely clear on the whole "OSS" concept yet?
<pleia2> did you read scott richie's reply?
<akk> haha, no, I hadn't seen it yet. Excellent!
<akk> I don't have philosophical objections, so much as "could I actually use this thing and sync it with my linux boxes?"
<akk> (well, okay, a little philosophical objection too, but if someone gave me one free I'd play with it)
<nhaines> akk: haha, that's my stance, too.
<nhaines> Dear lazyIRC: is there a way to make VLC play mono sound files on both the right and left channels or am I simply going to go insane?
<nhaines> Well, added "A whole new world.  A whole new computer." to my Ubuntu Hour flyer, plus 2011 dates, and will post at Panera tonight.  :D
<nhaines> Just a quick change, but it'll buy me some time.  http://ubuntuone.com/7OYvrMkh2oo4dy8Ok4rykU
<pleia2> boo, 503 error
<nhaines> pleia2: it just means you have more time for other things.  :)
<pleia2> oh right, like work
<nhaines> Are we not doing a release candidate today after all?
<pleia2> oh whoa, it's thursday
<nhaines> pleia2: in UTC it's Friday.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: not yet!
<pleia2> only 23:12 :)
<pleia2> Thu Oct  6 23:12:43 UTC 2011
<nhaines> Oh bother, I'm used to CEST!
<pleia2> they have 47 minutes
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Well they'd better hurry.  I owe at least one CD to a person at Ubuntu Hour in 1:46 hours!
<pleia2> the daily two days ago was solid
<pleia2> (didn't try yesterday)
<nhaines> He's going to get today's.
<nhaines> (At this rate!  :))
 * pleia2 nods
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/pages/East-Bay-Mini-Maker-Faire/116582681692841?sk=info
<MarkDude> Sun 16th
<nhaines> Is it RC yet?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-07
<nhaines> NOTE TO CANONICAL RELEASE TEAM: I've just burned the Oneiric daily CD, so it's okay to put the Release Candidate up now.
<Darkwing> :D
<nhaines> Who can we harass about this when it doesn't happen, anyway?
<nhaines> And by harrass I mean "gently remind."
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> Kate Stewart.
<nhaines> Probably.
<nhaines> If she's smart, she stays off IRC though.  :)
<pleia2> received our copies of the official ubuntu book :)
<Darkwing> How many copies?
<pleia2> 2 copies for the team! and a copy of ubuntu unleased too (I asked for it)
<Darkwing> Woot!
<Darkwing> I have a few copies of Ubuntu for Non-Geeks
<pleia2> I'll bring one copy down to scale, and my copy of the last edition of the official ubuntu book (been meaning to get rid of it)
<Darkwing> That should be fun.
 * pleia2 will probably end up with a full suitcase of stuff to bring down again
<pleia2> speaking of which, need to pack for philly now
<Darkwing> LOL If you want, I can send up some money and you can mail some stuff down.
<Darkwing> So, you're not too full.
<pleia2> no worries, I get free baggage with star alliance
<pleia2> I'll just make mjoseph carry it
<pleia2> <3
<Darkwing> LOL epic idea. :)
<pleia2> ok, packing now for real
<Darkwing> Have fun!
<Darkwing> This is a pain.
<Darkwing> Why is the android server where they keep the SDK updates and APIs so ssllooww?
<nhaines> Darkwing: because people like you keep refreshing trying to get the Ice Cream Sandwich update as soon as it comes out!
<Darkwing> LOL No, I'm actually reinstalling the development.
<Darkwing> I just got a new Laptop with a SSD so, I'm getting things back together.
<nhaines> dd?
<Darkwing> dd?
<nhaines> akk: if you had a new computer, would you set it up using dd?
<Darkwing> Oh yeah, dd... Normally I would but, I had to change a few things
<Darkwing> Esp after that dang call from Disney
<akk> dd how? Of an old filesystem to the new disk?
<nhaines> akk: yup.
<akk> I've had trouble with that -- I don't do it, I use rsync instead.
<akk> or cp -a
<nhaines> Ooh, rsync.
<akk> nhaines: Here's what I do when copying a distro before upgrading one of the copies. http://www.shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/upgrading-without-risk.html
<akk> Copying to a new machine is pretty much the same.
<akk> With my new laptop (assuming Dell succeeds in fixing the broken touchscreen :( ) I plan to install a minimal debian, then use scp -a or rsync -av to copy from the old laptop.
<Darkwing> This is my first dell after several Lenovo laptops. I actually like it.
<akk> Mine isn't usable because the touchscreen is constantly sending spurious events.
<Darkwing> :( I bought a Vostro V13
<akk> Looks nice! Mine's a Latitude 2120.
<Darkwing> I bought it because of the size. Heh... Remember by behemoth that I had at the last SCaLE?
<Darkwing> s/by/my/
<akk> I don't think I saw it ... we only crossed paths so briefly, just as you were leaving.
<akk> Small light laptops rule.
<Darkwing> Ahhh right.
<Darkwing> Yeah, and it has a full size keyboard and while the 13in screen is smaller then the 17in I had before... the fact that it is 3.3lbs and 0.6in thick closed makes if very very nice to move around with.
<Darkwing> all the perks as a netbook without the limitations
<akk> Mine's lighter :)
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> I was looking at the XPS 15z
<akk> I really like the 11.1" screen on this Vaio, but that's unobtainable now.
<Darkwing> Yeah, I got this one as a referb for 350USD
<Darkwing> My only complaint is that it ONLY comes with a 6cell internal battery
<pleia2> bkerensa: did you upload a youtube video? (holy twitter feed, batman)
<pleia2> :P
<akk> My 2120 was a refurb too. Discovering it doesn't work has cut into my enthusiasm for refurbs a little.
<akk> (have to wait a couple days for a shipping container, in which I'll send it back for repair and get it back a week later)
<Darkwing> mine is good...I need to figure out how to turn on the internal 3G modem.
<akk> (this being somewhat complicated when I'm in the middle of a trip and shifting locations every few days)
<akk> Mine's "3G ready", but I think that means "there's a place to plug in a 3G modem" rather than "it has a 3g modem already" ... but I'm not sure.
<akk> (Doesn't matter to me, I don't have a 3G account.)
<Darkwing> I have a VZW 3G modem in it... Kubuntu detected it the first time I booted but, when I changed the HD out it stopped detecting. So, I need to ensure I didn't unplug it.
<akk> This 2120 is available from Dell with Ubuntu, pretty cool (though not with the options I got, only stripper models, and not as a refurb).
<Darkwing> I bought this via a third party... It was on the Ubuntu list as well...
<bkerensa> pleia2: What?
<bkerensa> Darkwing: I have  14z and it is nice
<Darkwing> :D
<bkerensa> Darkwing: I worry though... On my old Dell Inspiron 1525 (Dinosaur) I could do distributed computing with no issue
<bkerensa> but on the 14z because the CPU is such a beast
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> I worry :P it gets super hot but the funs throttle and control heat but its just a Mustang compared to my old laptop
<bkerensa> :D
<Darkwing> I like my Vostro V13. Core 2 Duo.
<bkerensa> This is a Core i5
<bkerensa> with 6GB Ram
 * YokoZar kisses babies, announces Community Council nomination
<pleia2> nhaines: no RC
 * kdub__ cant make the next membership america's board meeting, should i wait a month, or apply at another regional board?
<pleia2> you can apply at any regional board
<kdub__> i might just apply to the americas and figure out how to get on irc on my phone or something
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know why audio jack on my laptop may not be enabled?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> no
<bkerensa> :(
<pleia2> bkerensa: re: youtube, you posted like 50 posts on twitter last night about uploading videos
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> oh my bad :( that was from the occupy protests
<pleia2> it was kinda insane, I was close to unfollowing :P
 * bkerensa should have disabled sharing first
<bkerensa> will do next time
<pleia2> (not that my following is important, you have plenty of followers!)
<bkerensa> pleia2: In the grand scheme of things I have hardly any :( I have friends that have 50k and 70k
<bkerensa> well I gotta go make like 50 PB&J sandwiches to take down to the parks
<kdub> sweet got android irc running
<grantbow> using andchat?
<bkerensa> Found Bug
<bkerensa> CX20590
<bkerensa> Headphone Jack workaround :D
<nhaines> pleia2: no RC forever?
<pleia2> nhaines: AFAIK just no RC this time
<kdub> hey nhaines, if you have some spare time and want to, could you write a testimonial for my membership?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KevinDuBois
<Darkwing> Okay, this is strange...
<nhaines> pleia2: oh right, I meant "forever" as in "next 6 days."
<nhaines> Where did you har that?
<nhaines> kdub: I'm super busy (and might be away this weekend) but I'll put it on my task list!
<pleia2> asked in #ubuntu-community-team
<nhaines> Also s/har/hear/
<kdub> thanks nhaines!
<nhaines> *sigh* I am annoyed that Canonical wouldn't mention something like that.
<nhaines> This must be jonos' fault.  :P
<bkerensa> poor jono always getting the blame :P
<jono> indeed
<nhaines> jono: just ribbing ya, hehe.
<jono> :-)
<nhaines> I am annoyed, just not at you specifically.  :)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jono has a entire team of community people so it seems easier to just blame jorge going forward :)
<nhaines> jono: Make dholbach poke someone and get an RC message out.  :D
<nhaines> jorge's just the external projects liason, I thought.  Of course, that's what he told me at LRL USA 2008, so...  :)
<jono> nhaines, we don't have release candidates now
<nhaines> jono: well someone want might to let the community know about that.
<rww> and OneiricReleaseSchedule, unless that got corrected
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<rww> which it didn't :3
 * rww does
<rww> oh, lol, "Please do not edit"
<philipballew> wow! its already release time
<bkerensa> rww: It is inaccurate
<bkerensa> so likely "Please do not edit" should be disregarded
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> I now have to find a good time to leave my laptop alone for 8 hours so it can download all updates on a 25 kb/s download speed campus
<Darkwing> Release Candidate is also still listed for Percise. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<rww> bkerensa: you can do it then, I'm not.
<bkerensa> lol
<Darkwing> :D
<bkerensa> Notably if I edit it then a lightning bolt will shortly hit me thereafter
<nhaines> jono: that might've sounded snarky at you, but I didn't mean it that way.  The Ubuntu Release Manager should be telegraphing major changes to the release cycle like dropping release candidates.
<jono> no worries, nhaines, good point
<philipballew> nhaines, he's a crazy man! :)
<nhaines> jono: just wanted to be clear where my ire is directed.  I'm sure you're getting enough ragemail as is.  :)
<bkerensa> rww: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<bkerensa> rww: Now I can be blamed if it needs to be reverted
<nhaines> bkerensa: now I'm going to tell the Technical Board on you.  :P
<jono> nhaines, np
<Darkwing> Kate Stewart on Sept 27th in teh Ubuntu-doc, ubuntu-devel lists mentioned that the realease candidate was coming
<jono> thanks for the clarification, nhaines
<pleia2> bkerensa: please don't edit wiki pages that specifically say "do not edit" - the proper path is to contact the team who manages it
<bkerensa> pleia2: I will revert
<pleia2> not edit the page and "see what happens"
<Darkwing> NOOOOOOOO! I hope this flips back on soon.
<Darkwing> I changed my primary email 2 days ago when I got the call from Disney... Launchpad stopped sending my @ubuntu messages to the old email this morning... And now I'm not getting them at all :(
<philipballew> Darkwing, Disney called? thats why you changer your irc name?
<Darkwing> Yup
<philipballew> you seem like your just being a good advertiser for them
<Darkwing> They were nice so, I didn't want to be a dick about it.
<philipballew> no reason not to. I might have asked for free tickets to Disney land. have you herd about the giant protest today apparently in downtown sd?
<Darkwing> Yeah, I was going to check it out till my @ubuntu and @kubuntu emails stopped working.
<nhaines> Q: What's do Disneyland and #ubuntu-us-ca have in common?
<nhaines> A: Neither one contains DarkwingDuck.
<Darkwing> nhaines: +1
<akk> For real, they actually called you?
<philipballew> are they even still making current darkwing duck tv shows?
<Darkwing> Yeah. They called
<akk> Disney is unbelievable.
<philipballew> maybe mickey mouse visited the house
<jbermudes> I can't wait for the next time Mickey Mouse comes up for copyright extension and see what silly excuses they make for extending the duration
<akk> Doesn't matter what the ostensible excuse is -- the real excuse is "Here's a large campaign contribution, Mr. Senator."
<Darkwing> I'm not worried about it.
<Darkwing> I'm more worried that we dont' yet have a third person running for Cali Leadership.
 * philipballew should change his irc name to walt disney
<Darkwing> *don't
<rww> Darkwing: I'm also concerned that both people running are current leaders. While I'm fine with you guys, promoting new people up is always a good thing, especially since Ubuntu needs more leaders in general.
<pleia2> rww: so, putting your name in?
<pleia2> I've nagged a couple people
<rww> pleia2: no, I'm going on Ubuntu vacation for a cycle in a week.
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> pleia2: I reverted and messaged Kate.... DocTeam does have a role in making sure wiki is accurate and up to date
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks
<pleia2> any wiki page can be reverted, they specifically say on some wiki pages not to edit it because it's an official resource maintained by a team and they don't want 8 hours lag before someone on the team notices it and can revert
<pleia2> the release schedule is a pretty prime example of where random edits can cause major problems for a team
<pleia2> (plus random edits mean the team can't trust the community to respect their wishes, and then it gets pulled into ubuntu.com that is completely canonical-controlled)
<Darkwing> Like that's a bad thing :P:P
 * Darkwing ducks
<rww> Darkwing: sure it is. it means next time ubuntu.com gets a redesign, they break all the links to it
<pleia2> I want things to be going in the opposite direction
 * rww runs
<Darkwing> ^5 rww
<pleia2> Darkwing: are you going to be around for the meeting on sunday?
<pleia2> I'll be out of town
<Darkwing> Sure, why not :)
<Darkwing> Yeah, I'll be here.
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
 * Darkwing sets the alarm reminder on his phone
<nhaines> !work
<Eureka> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nhaines> Excellent.
<bkerensa> Oneiric Release Schedule has been updated ;) to note that no RC is here
<nhaines> bkerensa: you told us when you did that earlier!
<bkerensa> nhaines: Technical Board updated it after I e-mailed
<bkerensa> I reverted after pleia2 suggested the edit was a bad idea
<nhaines> bkerensa: teasing.  :P  Kate Steward updated it.
<bkerensa> yeah
<nhaines> Also I'm not sure why I misspelled Kate Stewart's name.
<nhaines> Well, we know http://thisisthecountdown.com/ isn't counting down to the RC!
<bkerensa> nhaines: What is it counting down to?
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: some marketing campaign.
<nhaines> We'll find out Wednesday I guess!
<pleia2> Darkwing: ooh, banner get there already?
<pleia2> oh, no, says tomorrow
<pleia2> tomorrow is good
<Darkwing> :)
<nhaines> Must've been delayed due to inclement weather.  (In California, that means it's under 75 degrees.)
<pleia2> it /rained/ yesterday!
<Darkwing> lol Not down here... Then again I'm coastal.
<nhaines> pleia2: it had the good sense to sort all that out before I left the building.
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-08
<jyo> So what's the protocol for BerkeleyLUG meetings? Just show up around noon at Bobby G's?
<aaditya> Who attended the Silicon Valley Code Camp today?
<aaditya> And who's planning to attend tomorrow?
<aaditya> And where's Drew been?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-09
<pleia2> jyo: yep
<seidos> @seen iheartubuntu
<seidos> !seen iheartubuntu
<Eureka> seidos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seidos> .seen iheartubuntu
<pleia2> Darkwing: sending out meeting announcements now
 * pleia2 frowns at lousy hotel wifi
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-01
<nhaines> bkerensa: thanks for the clarification.
<philballew> pleia2, available for a pm?
<pleia2> philballew: sure
<philballew> or is there a time you would be?
<philballew> alright
<philballew> pleia2, who is head of xubuntu? Looking to find someone to lead an open week session on xubuntu?
<pleia2> knome
<pleia2> you can ask in #xubuntu-devel
<philballew> Gareth, did you get my email a week or so back. Wanted to know if there was gonna be a youth section of scale.
<Gareth> philballew: I did.  I responded too :)
<philballew> ah, , might need to check my spam or something.
<Gareth> philballew: sent you something on the 19th of September.
<philballew> i think were in the 90's or something because it never made it
<Gareth> philipballew at ubuntu.com right?
<philballew> yes
<Gareth> ah. weird.  don't see my response.  one sec.
<philballew> no worries.
<Gareth> resending.
<bkerensa> @ubuntu.com outgoing and incoming seems to hit spam a lot
<Gareth> stupid ubuntu.
<bkerensa> I think its because the headers show whatever provider your using since its just an alises
<bkerensa> aliases
<Gareth> philballew: resent.
<philballew> Thats it! I'm switching to Oracle Enterprise Linux!
<Gareth> philballew: did you get that?
<philballew> Gareth, yes, just got it
<philballew> Gareth,  got it, school here has crappy wifi so it takes a while
<Gareth> philballew: no worries.  lemme know what you think of that.
<philballew> alright. get back to you later today probably.
<Gareth> sounds good.
<bkerensa> philballew: you mean RHEL?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-02
<philballew> oh, hello California.
<bkerensa> TIL my coffee maker does not use Linux
<philballew> What kinda coffee maker?
<philballew> I usually use a French Press, but sometimes a pour over.
<philballew> is this a new coffee maker bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> philballew: http://i.imgur.com/GvNUa.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [608491]
<philballew> ah, I have seen those.
<philballew> bkerensa, you should see what r/coffee thinks of it
<bkerensa> maybe I will
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I need to get some Vue Cups for it so I can make myself a drink
<philballew> use your juju ubuntu coffee mug
<bkerensa> philballew: no no Vue Cups are what makes the coffee
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> they are like K-Cups
<philballew> hum. I have never used a fancy coffee maker. Always made mine by hand.
<philballew> The blacker the better for me, but I am willing to try something different if it presents itself.
<bkerensa> I mostly like Caramel Macchiatos cold or hot
<philballew> thats a starbucks drink right?
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> well no
<bkerensa> Machiato is a italian drink
<bkerensa> Caffe Macchiato
<bkerensa> Starbucks just adds caramel but im sure someone did this before them
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caff%C3%A8_macchiato
<darthrobot`> Title: [Caffè macchiato - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<philballew> wait bkerensa
<bkerensa> I dont think Starbucks has any drinks they actually created except for maybe those new cold energy drinks they make
<philballew> you'r saying there was coffee before starbucks?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> ofc
<bkerensa> And I know some indians who can make a mean cup of chai tea ;)
<philballew> haha, I buy my coffee beens at costco.
<bkerensa> I buy no beans :P
<philballew> what do you buy?
<bkerensa> I dont... We have another machine but its packed away because my fiancee never used it
<bkerensa> we just mostly go to starbucks
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> $4 a cup
<bkerensa> plus tip
<bkerensa> which if why im happy to have a keurig
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> ah, That be expensive. I carry my ubuntu coffee mug on my bike with me. I was drinking 5 full a day. but cot back as it was to much cafeene.
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> I drink maybe twice a week
<bkerensa> I have Oregon Chai at home daily though
<philballew> *cut
<philballew> yeah, college does a number to me
<philballew> bkerensa, you like to try to save money and keep comforts of if you were not.
<philballew> its interesting and cool
<bkerensa> philballew: I love saving money :)
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour tonight (then we're going out to dinner after)
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1996/detail/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> my last event until I come back in November :(
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-03
<grantbow> pleia2: good attendance?
<pleia2> grantbow: just 4 of us, you coming out?
<grantbow> I tried but I'm at the end of the yellow line ancd can't get there in time
<pleia2> dinner?
<pleia2> I have a thing for you!
<grantbow> sorry but I can't. Lots going on here. I will fill you in later.
<grantbow> you do?
 * grantbow giggles
<MarkDude> When is the election thing going on ?
<pleia2> MarkDude: ask phil
<MarkDude> Giggley :D
<MarkDude> Ok- so if he is going to So cal- the books would be effectively going to north and south
<grantbow> there is no north, I mean there is no spoon
<MarkDude> You hanging with sn9?
<MarkDude> Or maybe drop some acid G?
<bkerensa> pleia2: thanks for the Ada suggestion
<grantbow> Perhaps spending time in a househould of 12 is getting to me
<bkerensa> MarkDude: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pan-seared-lemon-tilapia-with-parmesan-pasta/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Pan Seared Lemon Tilapia with Parmesan Pasta Recipe - Allrecipes.com]
<bkerensa> ^ dinner
<bkerensa> only with Halibut
<MarkDude> G in a commune?
<grantbow> kinda
<MarkDude> Right on- tell what nights you folks have drum circles, and Courtney and I will bring over some microgreeens and tofu salad :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: have you learned any full proof way of taking photos of tablets or screens in general without reflection or glare?
<bkerensa> I have run into glare and reflection issues repeatedly
<MarkDude> Using the force
<bkerensa> do need your pro tips
<bkerensa> =/
<MarkDude> and finding a minimal angle to take it
<bkerensa> hmm
<MarkDude> if its a bit off- I can correct skew
<MarkDude> using gimp
<MarkDude> mostly just shoot from the bottom
<bkerensa> http://www.gadgetreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Nexus-7-8806.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [214623]
<bkerensa> see like that
<bkerensa> hmm
<MarkDude> And have lighting that is not direct
<MarkDude> Indirect lighting
<MarkDude> use equal lights on both sides
<MarkDude> use pillow case
<bkerensa> ok
<MarkDude> or foldede sheet to difuse
<bkerensa> thanks for these pro tips
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Np
<MarkDude> Also- for headline shots
<MarkDude> you may need to go into gimp
<MarkDude> adjust levels
<MarkDude> plus maybe contrast
<MarkDude> then it will look super crisp :)
<bkerensa> cool Im doing a Nexus 7 vs. Kindle Fire HD side by side review so I need lots of win in my photos
<bkerensa> also trying to get NVIDIA to sponsor me a Nexus 7 to giveaway
<grantbow> MarkDude please check private messages :-(
<dragon> darthrobot`: you should show sizes in human-friendly numbers!
<darthrobot`> dragon: Error: "you" is not a valid command.
<dragon> darthrobot`: your face is an invalid command.
<darthrobot`> dragon: Error: "your" is not a valid command.
<dragon> darthrobot`: MyMom is awesome.
<darthrobot`> dragon: Error: "MyMom" is not a valid command.
<dragon> Right on.
<MarkDude> So I need to talk to Phil about helping ?
<MarkDude> grantbow, is there a party on Sat night for OLPC?
<grantbow> yes, parties every night one way or another
<grantbow> if not we can create one locally
<MarkDude> Cool, you will meet Josie then
<MarkDude> philballew_, ping
<philballew_> MarkDude, ding
<MarkDude> grantbow, pingy
<dragon> party where!?
<philballew_> dragon, your house!
<dragon> woot!
<dragon> The big question is... when!?
<raevol> anyone have any recommendations for a task list program for ubuntu?
<pleia2> raevol: task warrior! ;)
<raevol> haha i think i remember asking this here in the past now, that's a console based one, right? ;)
<pleia2> yeah
<raevol> hahah -_-
<pleia2> nhaines told me about it, and it's what we all use now
<raevol> :p
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-04
<bkerensa> Astrid for the win
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I wish it existed on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> pleia2: have you ever played with sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on/off?
<pleia2> nope
<nhaines> pleia2: taskwarrior yay!
<bkerensa> pleia2: <vagrantc> bkerensa: so, we're going to release a 12.04 based freekbox on 2012-12-04
<bkerensa> <vagrantc> bkerensa: a slightly mocked up xubuntu variant
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> FreeGeek
<bkerensa> It took a lot to get them to eliminate Linux Mint as a candidate
<bkerensa> glad they are staying in the Ubuntu family of flavors
<pleia2> cool :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: so suddenly next year Xubuntu will start shipping on hundreds of machines per year extra
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> a lot of places have rebased, it's been interesting to watch
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I tried to talk them into Ubuntu vanilla but then they started talking Linux Mint and I think me telling them a drastic experience change for their huge community was likely not the best idea plus they would not get the same level of support from the Linux Mint community... Then some Canonical folks mentioned that LM doesnt allow Kernel Updates by default :)
<bkerensa> I think all of that turned them around
 * bkerensa will have to get them some Xubuntu stickers
<philballew> sent out an email for san diego people for the ubuntu hour next Wednesday
<pleia2> yay SD is back \o/
<raevol> \o/
<raevol> sad i can't make it
<raevol> though
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-05
<kdub> hey all
<pleia2> g'day kdub
<kdub> where is philballew when you need him :)
<kdub> who all is going to UDS-R?
<pleia2> o/
<kdub> cool, me too :)
<pleia2> I'm staying friday too (fly out saturday) to do some touristing
<kdub> i leave midday friday to take advantage of san diego's only direct flight to europe
<kdub> single runway airport in san diego -_-
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> yeah, fortunately SFO has a fair number of int'l flights, I connect through frankfurt then straight on home
<pleia2> also connecting through frankfurt for my ghana flights, I will be seeing a lot of the frankfurt airport ;)
<Darkwing> pleia2: I met the guy from Computer Reach (Can't remember his name) at OLF
<Darkwing> Mentioned your guys trip to to ghana
<pleia2> cool :)
<pleia2> I haven't met him yet, just via Google Hangouts
<Darkwing> He's a really good guy
<Darkwing> we talked for a while.
<raevol> we just got a purchase order that someone tried to save as a word doc using abiword
<raevol> completely unreadable, and i can't salvage it even with abiword itself, but it warms my heart that someone put in the effort
<raevol> just... you know, use libreoffice next time...
<philballew> Darkwing, you around?
<Darkwing> philballew: ping
<philballew> Darkwing, you run quassel right? Do  you know a good manuel for me to get core running and set up, or is the man page all I need?
<philballew> *manual
<Darkwing> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/1/wiki
<darthrobot`> Title: [QuasselWiki - Quassel IRC - Quassel IRC Issue Tracker]
<philballew> sweet! thanks Darkwing gonna set this up this weekend.
<Darkwing> philballew: you have an android phone/tablet?
<philballew> yeah, I have tablet. Darkwing
<Darkwing> quasseldroid
<Darkwing> it's a quassel client for android and it's brilliant
<philballew> ah, so it can do android as well. Even more tempting to switch now.
<Darkwing> Ohhh yeah
<philballew> hows Fort Wayne?
<Darkwing> Right now? Coldish and rainy
<Darkwing> Overall it's getting better.
<philballew> yeah Darkwing hope you enjoy iy
<philballew> *it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-06
<nUboon2age> Hey all, Drew here at the Ubuntu Hour Palo Alto with newcomer Joseph
<pleia2> hello! :)
<nUboon2age> joseph typing: greetings: I'm out of work IT Engineer looking to "steal some of Oracle's Fire" by using Linux on some off-the shelf imitations of their high priced and high powered systems with an interest in the medical arena.
<toddc2> cool welcome
<toddc2> and good luck with your project. you should find it rather easy using linux
<akk> Hi, Joseph!
<akk> and nUboon2age too, of course
<akk> Hope to see you both at upcoming events, sorry I couldn't make it this time.
<toddc2> and I would love to see some decent linux medical apps it is a weak area for linux software
<akk> I'd love to see linux medical apps too.
<akk> I've tried to read PETscan data, and finally gave up and used their viewer in wine.
<akk> (I figured out how to view slices one by one, but nothing that would give me the 3-d view.)
<toddc2> eyeing the dog and wonders if I can read his chip or make a bionic dog
<toddc2> that runs on a rasberry PI
<toddc2> Frankenwinie   oh that one is taken
<bkerensa> :D
<nUboon2Age2> S
<nUboon2Age2> Lhowing
<nUboon2Age2> Showing Joseph my ZaTab
<akk> Neat, I didn't know you had one.
<nUboon2age> i got one a couple months back akk
<nUboon2age> i haven't seen you in a bit. :-)
<akk> No, it's been a while!
<MarkDude> grantbow, pingy
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-07
<nhaines> pleia2: pretty - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dHLjjxdYEmY/UHCUers09BI/AAAAAAAAJpk/nwXWr94Mi4s/s1600/wallet1210.png
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [170141]
<pleia2> nhaines: nice, are they having cds printed, or just a mockup for fun?
<nhaines> pleia2: I don't know.  :)
<bkerensa> Evening
<nhaines> pleia2: Ah, I think it's just for DIYMarketing or whatever they call the wiki page with all the art on it these days.
<pleia2> ah
<nhaines> I think I'm just recommending people stick with 12.04 LTS and not install 12.10.  :(
<pleia2> meeting tonight at 7
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-30
<nhaines> pleia2: happy birthday!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-01
<raevol> anyone want to help me ponder a good way to backup my xen VMs?
<raevol> i have a host system with all the VMs on their own LVM partition on an SSD
<raevol> one of the VMs mounts a third drive (first drive is xen server OS) and backs up other random things to it
<raevol> hmm
<raevol> i think this is what i want: http://dentarg.it64.com/content/lvm-based-backup-virtual-machines
<darthrobot> Title: [LVM based backup of virtual machines | Dentarg's TechBlog / Knowledge Base]
<raevol> thanks for pondering with me :)\
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-02
<pleia2> raevol: yeah, using dd is the way, I tend to dd over to another lvm slice on another machine (can dd over ssh)
<pleia2> from my recent vm backups: sudo dd if=/dev/r2d2/puppet.alderaan.princessleia.com | ssh r4g9 dd of=/dev/r4g9/puppet.alderaan.princessleia.com
<pleia2> after creating the lvm volume on the remote system
<raevol> i see i see
<raevol> pleia2: is it possible to put the "dd if" side over ssh? as in the machine running the backups pulls the image off of a remote server?
<pleia2> raevol: only one way to find out! (I'm really not sure)
<raevol> lulll ;D
<raevol> ah the problem was creating the snapshot first i think
<pleia2> I assume the VM is running?
<raevol> yea
 * pleia2 nods
<raevol> but i could just do that over ssh right? i guess permissions of the ssh user is an issue
<pleia2> heh, so I was just bad and doing everything as root (as I tend to do for backups)
<pleia2> my machines all have a root ssh key of my backups server (let's hope my backups server stays safe behind its firewall :))
<raevol> D:
<raevol> that's... terrifying
<pleia2> indeed
<raevol> are you the only IT person doing IT in your IT world?
<pleia2> oh, it's my home
<pleia2> so whatever :)
<raevol> fair enough
<raevol> haha
<raevol> ok go time ttys!
<pleia2> we use cloud things at work
<pleia2> (to be fair, I do restrict what can be done with that key, so it's not that bad)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-03
<pleia2> oh bother, I haven't planned anything releasey yet for SF
<raevol> pleia2: did i show you my lvm backup solution?
<pleia2> raevol: nope!
<pleia2> let's see :)
<raevol> what's your preferred pastebin
<pleia2> paste.ubuntu.com is fine
<raevol> pleia2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189092/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Pastebin]
<raevol> and then vm_backup.cfg is a file where each line is lvmname lvmsizeinGB
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> nice job
<raevol> and root is set up to passworldessly ssh into the backup host, using the backup user's identity file
<raevol> definitely not my authorship, that's cobbled together from lots of googling haha
<pleia2> yeah, that's how we all do it
<raevol> ah yes and the backup host uses rsnapshot to do other things, that's why i am logging to that file
 * pleia2 nods
<raevol> hehe
<raevol> just realized i had made a separate partition to store those backups back when i set up the drives in that box, and forgot about that partition when i was setting up that script
<raevol> symlinks are a life saver
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-04
<nhaines> jono: holy wow did Karma Machine deserve to win the App Showdown contest.  *Or*, I may just be addicted to Reddit.
<jono> nhaines, pretty cool, eh?
<nhaines> jono: it's the first time I haven't gotten itchy with Ubuntu on my phone instead of Android.  :)
<nhaines> Speaking of, how do I get Karma Machine onto my desktop?
<jono> nhaines, currently you need to manually install the click
<jono> that is something we want to fix to a degree soon
<nhaines> Although I totally see that being planned for 14.04 LTS, I also think developers got ahead of that one, because there are some nice desktop designs.  I love the weather app on my desktop.  :)
<nhaines> So where do I grab the click?
<jono> nhaines, I am not sure - currently there is not a good place to expose where the click is
<jono> part of the challenge is that without Mir the click has a security issue with X keyboard sniffing
<jono> and would still need to be run under confinement
<nhaines> I will abuse the fact that my phone is running Ubuntu to steal the files from my phone.
<jono> which is what we need to figure out
<jono> :-)
<nhaines> Hmm, interesting.
<nhaines> Good to know there's a good reason!  Because some of these apps are nice on the desktop.  :)
<nhaines> Honestly, when you told me at SCALE that the phone roadmap looked "aggressive", I was pretty skeptical.
<nhaines> There's some important stuff missing but in a "platform preview" way Ubuntu 13.10 on phones is really solid.
<jono> nhaines, thanks
<jono> yeah, we are making good progress
<jono> I think a lot of people don't realize how radically improved the app dev story is
<nhaines> Speaking of, Jono, is there a separate name for Ubuntu on phones, or how is that going to be branded?
<jono> we ripped apart the whole thing and re-built it
<jono> nhaines, it is all Ubuntu
<nhaines> jono: I ask because I am doing my best to pitch articles.  :)
<jono> nhaines, cool :-)
<nhaines> I think Click packaging was deceptive.  It really did look like "oh great, Canonical's reinventing another wheel."  I don't think people got the "this is a lightweight no-dependency delivery system."
<nhaines> I have no idea how it looks on the backend (the developer.ubuntu.com server and publishing systems) but on the phone now that it's working, it's very nice.
<nhaines> It's twice as fast as USC should be.  :P
<jono> nhaines, yeah, it is a lot easier for reviewing apps
<jono> a combo of click and app confinement
<jono> app reviews take minutes instead of weeks now
<nhaines> I will continue to figure out who to harass that Python isn't supported by the Ubuntu SDK, although they even got that half working.
<jono> nhaines, Python doesn't scale to devices
<jono> unfortunately
<jono> I love Python
<jono> but QML is really nice and lightweight :-)
<nhaines> Even if I believed that (have to see it to believe it :)) there's the desktop story.  :)
<nhaines> It's clear I need to wrap my head around javascript.
<nhaines> Now if the online accounts story could make sense on the phone and if there was Ubuntu One sync support, the phone would be pretty much ready.
<nhaines> Also if Google wouldn't stop making and selling supported devices.
<nhaines> It's a shame Mir didn't hit Ubuntu Desktop 13.10.  :(
<nhaines> Ubuntu for phones even has MTP support, which is also working on Ubuntu for once (good for Android, good for Ubuntu).  So it's super easy to add files now.  :)
<nhaines> I assume email will be around for 14.04 LTS, so if Google makes a Navigation client and an Ingress client, I'm done with Android.  :P
<nhaines> pleia2: did you tell your employer that you're flashing all their phones with Ubuntu yet, or are you going to keep it a surprise?
<jono> nhaines, :-)
<jono> gotta run
<jono> baby time!
<nhaines> jono: go spend time with that baby!  :D
<Torikun_> yo
<pleia2> nhaines: haha
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-06
<nhaines> pleia2: I approve of Panera Bread-related Ubuntu events.  :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> figured we'd do something non-alcoholic this time, as I got some requests
<nhaines> They have excellent soup.
<nhaines> And, oddly enough, good bread.
<pleia2> I do hope we can do something more formal for the LTS, maybe ask for some loco community funds to rent a cheap venue
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> if we could borrow a clean, safe space that has food and space to set up computers for demos I'd be so happy
<nhaines> Find a local small business; sometimes they like that kind of thing.
<pleia2> oh right, it's a weekday night
<nhaines> Maybe a hackerspace or something.  Or maybe (but maybe not) a shared office space.
<pleia2> usually they laugh and say no for weekends
<pleia2> noisebridge isn't nice enough :\
<pleia2> wikimedia might be up for it, they've sponsored in the past
<nhaines> That sounds nice to me.  :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu's getting closer to a usable system on the phone.
<nhaines> Today it even pretended it was going to tell Google Maps where I was.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-29
<nhaines> pleia2: happy cake day!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-30
<pleia2> nhaines: thank you!
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<DonkeyHotei> early
<bkerensa> jyo: Should have details for you on release party by EOW
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-01
<Roguehorse> DonkeyHotei: I'm ALWAYS up early, I have a 4yr old!
<nhaines> Roguehorse: ha, I remember those days.
<bkerensa> jyo: ping
<ianorlin> wait when the wiki says you don't need to make a seperate efi boot partion with manual partitioning does that mean you can't in manual partitioning earlier
<ianorlin> I just did install entirely to ssd but wanted /home on the bigger spinny hdd on my new desktop
<nhaines> It means you don't need to.
<ianorlin> ah so let the installer do it and don't try to mount it as /boot/efi manually
<ianorlin> because I assembled myself didn't have any paritions
<nhaines> I'd leave it all to GRUB.  The /boot/efi stuff is only in case you don't have a bootloader for some reason.
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<nhaines> Roguehorse: good morning!
<Roguehorse> Hey! Slow day today?
<nhaines> It will be if I can help it.
<Roguehorse> Yeah, no doubt
<Roguehorse> I had a VP in SF tell me my resume sucks so I'm revising it (again)
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Well, at least that's honest feedback you can use.
<Roguehorse> I know! Seems like trying to pull teeth to get feedback out of people - so in a way I'm grateful
<Roguehorse> The awkward part was when I asked if I could do an "informative interview" they choked and I didn't hear back again
<nhaines> Aw.  :)  Well, that's a discrimination lawsuit just waiting to happen, I'm sure.
<Roguehorse> You think?
<nhaines> Yup.  It's why no one fires with cause anymore.  Because at-will employment means they can fire you at any time, but if they fire you for a reason it has to be legally valid.  :)
<Roguehorse> The problem with that is then their unemployment insurance rates go up and they hate that. Many prefer to take the "constructive discharge" way to avoid the unemployment possibilities.
<Roguehorse> http://labor-employment-law.lawyers.com/wrongful-termination/constructive-discharge-an-abusive-atmosphere.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Constructive Discharge: An Abusive Atmosphere - Lawyers.com]
<nhaines> Well yes, that's when they try to make you quit.
<nhaines> Different way sof doing it I guess.
<Roguehorse> Been there - it sucks
<Roguehorse> The most obvious sign is when they terminate you and then very quickly (usually a few days later) offer to bring you back - that's when the fun starts
<nhaines> ha
<Roguehorse> oh yeah, but the difference is between being terminated and asked back or being laid off and asked back
<Roguehorse> if you're laid off under good terms - you're probably ok going back
<Roguehorse> If you get into a scuffle with management (or something) and they cut you loose in a huff or as retaliation? Don't bother
<nhaines> I suspect my salary requirements would be fierce.
<Roguehorse> http://www.twc.state.tx.us/news/efte/how_ui_claims_affect_employers.html
<darthrobot> Title: [How Do Unemployment Claims Affect an Employer?]
<nhaines> That's why I prefer to be self-employed.  It's not all roses, though.
<nhaines> Sure the hours are great, but my boss is a real asshole.
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<Roguehorse> Self employed - everyone is your boss if you want to get and keep contracts
<nhaines> Right now tech writing is mostly paying the bills, so that's kinda fun.
<Roguehorse> the big trend these days is to be a hired gun - as no one wants to be dictated to about how to do things
<Roguehorse> tech writing is good, honest work
<Roguehorse> I wouldn't mind a gig doing that all day - wouldn't bother me a bit
<nhaines> Heh, it's a bit of a drag.  Writing is mental exhausting.
<pleia2> and if you're not in the mood for it, it doesn't happen
<Roguehorse> there's no free lunch in anything
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, it happens anyway.  It's just more excruiating.  :)
<pleia2> I can usually soldier on with *something* at Work Work even when my brain is elsewhere, but not writing
<Roguehorse> the hardest part for me is when I can't get any peace and quiet to concentrate
<nhaines> I think I've determined I can write about 15,000 words in an 8 hour day if I don't take breaks.
<nhaines> This never happens though.
<pleia2> because, squirrel
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> Pomodoros are basically an excuse to goof off every 25 minutes.
<pleia2> I have to do a lot of hands on testing when I write tech stuff, so I don't think I could ever get to 15k unless I was writing fiction (which I don't do ;))
<pleia2> in other news, I got computer glasses yesterday, no longer squinting at my monitor :) </old>
<Roguehorse> Cool! The pair I have are mostly prescription reading - I can't read JS without them
<Roguehorse> Yeah, getting old sucks
<pleia2> yay, I'm not the only one :)
<nhaines> Oh, my book chapter 1 involved 3 weeks of me installing Ubuntu 11 times.  It was something like 14,700 words, and I have to do a Mac section later.
<nhaines> At the end of the hour-long server install when I was tired I kept hitting Host+R (reboot) instead of Host+E (screenshot).  I wanted to throw my keyboard through the window.
<Roguehorse> was that on different machines or just going through different processes?
<nhaines> Different proceesses.
<Roguehorse> either way, it's good experience and fun! =)
<Roguehorse> I just picked up a new 1TB internal I need to install so I can expand my virtual home lab. My little 350G is too full - need more space
<Roguehorse> Hey pleia, what do you know about D-RAM over at HP Labs?
<pleia2> nothing
<Roguehorse> Ah man, have you heard of it?
<Roguehorse> Researchers have been working on it since the 70's
<pleia2> yeah, but not more than anyone outside the company :)
<Roguehorse> I heard it's perfected but can't get it to market yet - sounds exciting from what I've heard
<nhaines> Ha, remember, she can't say anything that hasn't been in a press release.  Because they're a publically traded company it's an SEC violation.  :)
<Roguehorse> Imagine a MOBO that comes WITH 1TB of RAM 10x faster than what we know today
<Roguehorse> I know - but she can say "can't say"
<Roguehorse> my cousin at Apple says that all the time =)
<nhaines> At WDC I just told people the truth--sometimes we don't find out about a product until people start calling in because Best Buy broke a street date.
<Roguehorse> When I worked at Onyx Optics we weren't allowed to talk about anything - but no one understood it anyway so...
<nhaines> The only time we found out anything more than a week out was when I got a My Book Live put on my desk 2 months before the came out.  Which I immediately enabled SSH on.
<Roguehorse> Yeah, what's the difference between the caviar colors? The one I have now is green and the one I just bought is a blue?
<nhaines> Black is for heavy use, blue is for 8 hour a day office casual use, green is low power, heat, and volume drives, and red is for NAS use.
<pleia2> I work on open source software all day and don't know any secrets
<pleia2> and the company is huge
<nhaines> It's the PERFECT cover story!
<pleia2> I learned HP bought Eucalyptus when I went to a Speakers' dinner at Fossetcon and someone said "You bought Eucalyptus!"
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<pleia2> "I did? Huh."
<nhaines> "I was wondering what that charge was."
<Roguehorse> I know, people tend to think when a person works at a company they know EVERYTHING that happens there
<Roguehorse> yeah, right
<Roguehorse> pleia2: add that to your expense report! LOL
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> I was mostly in charge of knowing whether or not certain drives or features were Ubuntu or Linux compatible so we could either tell the customer "don't waste your time" or what to Google.
<Roguehorse> the bigger the company, the less you know (or sometimes want to) =)
<nhaines> Otherwise my specialty was network drives, legacy drives, and I was pretty good at the settop boxes. too.
<nhaines> Someone called on a 17yo IDE hard drive, like a 120 MB one or something.
<Roguehorse> OMG!
<Roguehorse> My first "real" drive was a 8G IDE
<nhaines> I was like: http://i.lvme.me/o1tyf0h.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [47927]
<nhaines> My first real drive was an 80MB IDE drive.
<Roguehorse> then I bought a 16G to hold all my junk for Drive D:
<Roguehorse> I still have a hard time believing how much space we can get and cheap!
<nhaines> It's pretty magical. :)
<Roguehorse> am I going to have to do anything "special" when I plug this drive in? Or is it just going to be seen and work? Since 2009 when I started Linux I've only used the same single drive.
<nhaines> You'll have to format it and then add it to /etc/fstab.
<Roguehorse> ok, I haven't decided if I want to cut it in half or just have one big partition. I'm thinking of separating out half just for VM and the other half for storage.
<Roguehorse> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<darthrobot> Title: [InstallingANewHardDrive - Community Help Wiki]
<Roguehorse> Hey, SVLUG is going to do a panel discussion on Shellshock if anyone wants to drive out and join in...should be fun
<nhaines> If I were you I'd probably just format the entire thing and share it.  If you want you can always preallocate the VM drive space.
<Roguehorse> Yeah, probably just easier that way - then I wouldn't end up kicking myself later wishing I hadn't done that
<nhaines> At least you can resize file systems.  :)
<Roguehorse> True
<Roguehorse> Gotta run to the bank - TTYL
<nhaines> Have fun!
<Roguehorse> Why is it so hard to find SATA cables?
<nhaines> Because they all just come with the motherboard.
<Roguehorse> Well, not enough of them
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-02
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<nhaines> Just undocked from my space station and am currently reentering the atmosphere around Kerbin.
<nhaines> I am happy to announce that I did indeed have a very nice, soft ocean landing.
<Roguehorse> ok then....welcome to E-A-R-T-H
<nhaines> Kerbin actually.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-03
<Roguehorse> Is that part of some game?
<pleia2> he's just a space cadet
<nhaines> Roguehorse: Kerbal Space Program.  Which I'm sure your son would love.  You could play together and learn rocket science.  And also explosions.
<Roguehorse> in the repos?
<pleia2> what's the polite way to ask my overworked, about-to-leave-on-trip husband to set up the PS4 before he leaves for 2 weeks? (aisde from the obvious "I'll do it!" during which I'll mess up his perfect wiring configuration and give him an OCD attack)
 * pleia2 supposes there is no good way
<grantbow> tough call
<Roguehorse> Uh, uh, uh
<pleia2> haha
 * ianorlin doesn't know that
<nhaines> Roguehorse: in that it's in Steam.
<Roguehorse> "Honey, can you please....<something really nice> before you go?" (usually works on me)
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Ah! eeew...I have to run steam...
<nhaines> pleia2: tell him not to worry about setting up the PS4 because you'll do it after you drop him off at the airport.  It'll be done by the morning.
<pleia2> maybe I'll just put the PS4 box in his chair
<pleia2> nhaines: hah, right, that's the obvious one :)
<nhaines> Roguehorse: well, no, you can buy it directly from Squad and download updates by hand for the rest of your life.
<Roguehorse> that might work
<Roguehorse> nhaines: f-that!
<pleia2> he actually bought the PS4 for himself, but then I geeked out over Destiny and am all I WANT TO PLAAAAY
<Roguehorse> I have Steam installed - and an account set up
<Roguehorse> I just don't
<Roguehorse> and he likes playing games on the tablet anyway - or YouTube on the tv
<pleia2> tsk, my battery is running out, probably have go to back down into the hot condo
<Roguehorse> I'll take a look though - thank you for the suggestion =)
<nhaines> Well, it's a fun game by a really small developer and a really friendly community.  And now if you ask my friend's 8yo what the highest point of an orbit is he'll say "apoapsis".  :)
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<pleia2> also need to find food at a cold place this late
<pleia2> IHOP has air conditioning, right?
<Roguehorse> http://www.roguehorse.com/ComputerCenterHayward/IMG_20141002_140709_803.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [1685529]
<nhaines> You build your own rockets and launch them and control the staging, so it's half rocket sim and half explosion sim.  It doesn't take itself seriously.
<Roguehorse> my son would dig that
<nhaines> Plus you can land on the moon which is super amazing.  I have a couple space stations built
<Roguehorse> he gets this weird excitement from watching people get hurt in games or tv
<nhaines> Living vicariously.
<Roguehorse> dude, he watched a skateboarding game on YouTube and the player kept falling and breaking his neck - he thought it was hilarious
<Roguehorse> it tweaks my mellon
<Roguehorse> I asked the wife if she thought he might need therapy
<Roguehorse> she said it's normal for kids to laugh at that stuff
<nhaines> Nope.  Everyone laughs when somebody else gets hurt.  Little kids just don't have the filter to pretend it's not funny.
<nhaines> Besides, a lot of time the physics are either overdone for effect or otherwise strange.  I used to like to smash cars in racing games to see the damage effects and funny physics.  Never had an urge to do it in real life.  :)
<Roguehorse> I must be missing some kind of gene or something
<nhaines> Half the fun in a videogame is to do stuff you wouldn't or can't do in real life anyway.
<ianorlin> yes that is true
<nhaines> Although Euro Truck Simulator is oddly cathartic.
<Roguehorse> my sone likes Farming Sim 2013
<Roguehorse> I kind of dig the newest Sim City
<Roguehorse> this is all from YouTube
<nhaines> My friend's kid likes the Lego videogames.  Which are pretty fun.
<Roguehorse> actually, I've been learning Python from CodeAcademy - it's ok, kinda fun
<nhaines> I'm going to go pick up Super Smash Bros tomorrow.
<nhaines> Python's nice.  :)
<Roguehorse> slower than just doing from book
<Roguehorse> Python is even simpler than Perl
<Roguehorse> I see a lot of similarity
<nhaines> I like Beginning Python by Magnus Lie Hetland.  http://www.apress.com/9781590599822
<darthrobot> Title: [Beginning Python]
<nhaines> darthrobot: I said that.
<darthrobot> nhaines: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<nhaines> darthrobot: that's because it's a pronoun.
<darthrobot> nhaines: Error: "that's" is not a valid command.
<nhaines> Bots.  :P
<Roguehorse> can't teach em anything
<OERIAS> Conceal me what I am, and be my aid For such disguise as happily shall become The form of my intent
<Roguehorse> OERIAS: Hamlet?
<OERIAS> Twelfth Night
<OERIAS> Same author though :)
<nhaines> Roguehorse: Twelfth Night.
<Roguehorse> lucky guess
<Roguehorse> it is better to solve the right problem the wrong way than the wrong problem the right way
<OERIAS> I dare do all that may become a man; Who dares do more is none.
<OERIAS> ^ Macbeth
<Roguehorse>  Doug McIlroy	
<nhaines> I bought a DVD of Teller's production of MacBeth that I need to watch.
<Roguehorse> http://www.roguehorse.com/ComputerCenterHayward/IMG_20141002_140649_545.jpg
<OERIAS> Roguehorse, you certainly have a fascination with American Intellectuals
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [1032580]
<OERIAS> by far one the most important men in history of computing
<Roguehorse> I do, what's interesting is these guys never knew how much their work would change everything - they just built what seemed the logical way to do things
<nhaines> Modern computing is built on a foundation that had nothing to do with modern uses.  :)
<Roguehorse> Ironic isn't it =)
<Roguehorse> gotta roll - wife and son want me to come to bed - TTYL
<nhaines> Later!
<nhaines> The crazy thing is that Microsoft was going to replace MS-DOS with Xenix.
<nhaines> Which is why they added pipes and redirection to the OS in 2.0.  But when the Bell companies split up and AT&T was able to sell Unix directly, Microsoft decided they couldn't compete and started working on OS/2 with IBM instead.
<nhaines> And that's why everybody runs OS/2 now.
<Roguehorse> My dog sleeps in chairs - http://www.roguehorse.com/Bubba/IMG_20140921_150945_064.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [1141256]
<OERIAS> They should have replaced MS-DOS with Xenix
<OERIAS> would have created a whole new flavour of Unix
<OERIAS> Interface Manager
<OERIAS> nhaines, Chase and Bank of America still use OS/2 on their ABMs
<kdub_> hey philipballew
<philipballew> kdub_, hello. How goes life?
<kdub_> pretty good
<philipballew> kdub_, oh nice. Still in pb?
<kdub_> no, moved to  michigan
<philipballew> kdub_, Thats what I thought.
<philipballew> Being that I have not heard from you in a while.
<philipballew> Life is good up there I hope?
<kdub_> yeah, defected from CA :P
<philipballew> Michigan is a cool place.
<kdub_> yeah, found a house
<kdub_> about to be a cold place in a month or two;)
<philipballew> yeah, that seems pretty nice because SD is in the 70's too often.
<kdub_> hah, yeah
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: October 5th at 7PM PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-04
<nhaines> That remind me that I wanted to talk to Gareth.
<OERIAS> We are oft to blame in this, - 'Tis too much proved - that with devotion's visage And pious action we do sugar o'er The devil himself
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-05
<pleia2> omg so hot D:
<philipballew> pleia2, whats the temp there now?
<pleia2> 88 last I looked, 90 inside my condo :\
<philipballew> pleia2, no ac?
<pleia2> of course not, it's SF :)
<philipballew> haha! Yeah, I have no ac here in sd either.
<pleia2> that's just brutal
<pleia2> SD actually gets hot on a regular basis!
<philipballew> I live about 1000 feet from the beach though :)
<pleia2> ah, that's nice :)
<philipballew> so we get that breeze, but it gets bad yeah... It was 85 last week.
<philipballew> Usually its 72 all the time.
<pleia2> nice
<philipballew> If it hits 90 I just go to like Target or something and cool off with the ac there.
<philipballew> I hope you can stay cool!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<DonkeyHotei> it's only 92 here in Sac
<pleia2> is that all
<DonkeyHotei> sorry, 93, not 92
 * ianorlin doesn't have ac either
<ianorlin> glad I choose intel hd 4600 for my grapics on new desktop
<ianorlin> I won't even dare turn on a pentium 4 in these conditions
<philballew> Im still on a duel core 2 duo Dell lattitude d630
<philballew> 2007 was a good year for laptops apparently as mine still works fine.
<ianorlin> my laptop is from 2009 but on suspend now
<ianorlin> thing is you don't get new power saving state support in old hadware
<ianorlin> I installed powertop on my desktop
<philballew> lxde seems to be the best for me currently.
 * ianorlin is on lxde as well on a new desktop with a haswell refresh processor
<ianorlin> just got used ot the interface
<philballew> There might be something better though, but lxde seems fine.
<ianorlin> and less resoucres means more for virtaul machines
<philballew> "Yo Dawg, we heard yo like Virtual Machines, so we put a Virtual Machine in yo Virtual Machine so yo can emulate while yo emulate."
 * philballew used to watch Pimp My Ride
<ianorlin> although done many testcases for lubuntu on utopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-29
<ianorlin> hmm good video from open source bridge https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOQ80bn6Nzo
<darthrobot> Title: [OSB 2015 - Building mentoring into an os community that welcomes and values new contributors - YouTube]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday,  September 20th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 4th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> ianorlin: yup.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-30
<nhaines> Had a nice Ubucon conference call this week.  I think we'll have some announcements to make in about a week or so.  :)
<pleia2> :D
<ianorlin> I think gvfs could be something quite useful for the audience to know about
<ianorlin> as it will work with all flavors but kubuntu with the file manager and is really awesome and could help new and more expirenced users alike
<ianorlin> hmm might not be the easiest thing to demo
<nhaines> pleia2: when the call started and dpm said you couldn't make it I said "her treachery will be remembered!"
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> doctor had an opening, and I had to take it :(
<nhaines> Yup, we all understood.
<nhaines> The good news is that Richard is going to look for evening party venues.  Presumably with food and alcohol.
<pleia2> I was disappointed to miss it though
<pleia2> woo
<nhaines> I said I'll be in charge of collecting unused drink tickets, so that those would be properly taken care of at the end of each night.  :d
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> I asked SCALE for a larger booth, and I asked Canonical for some things to put into the booth.  So we'll see how that starts to cement over the next couple of weeks.
<nhaines> But the plan is that we won't use the extra table just for me to sign copies of my book!
<nhaines> ianorlin: We might have a space for you to talk about that.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-03
<ianorlin> pleia2 new version of gucharmap hit wily today   and look what character I ended up finding in the private use area
<nhaines> ianorlin: what is it?
<ianorlin> rebel alliance symbol
<ianorlin> nhaines ^
<nhaines> ianorlin: it's font specific, I guess.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-04
<pleia2> ianorlin: haha, woo :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-03
<nhaines> Is anyone here for the meeting?
<lynorian> yes
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Oct  3 02:02:01 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for October 2nd.  There's no agenda for tonight so we're going to make this quick.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.10 is coming out on October 13th!
<nhaines> Updates are pretty subtle, but LibreOffice is new and Update Manager now shows PPA changelogs, which I could have sworn was added 5 years ago.
<lynorian> there were pretty big changes in virt manager if you use that for virtual machines but that is not installed by default as well
<nhaines> In any case, I expect that Unity 8 should be more or less usable soon, although still pretty rough.
<nhaines> It will be very interesting to see how snaps affect the need to run interrim updates between LTSes.
<nhaines> Anyhow, this is a great excuse for a release party to get together with friends, so think about it!
<nhaines> Is there anything else that anybody wants to announce?
 * lynorian does not have anything
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no agenda items for tonight.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Last chance to speak.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, our next meeting will be on Sunday, October 16th.   Have fun everybody!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Oct  3 02:13:17 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-10-03-02.02.moin.txt
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-05
<philipballew> nhaines, If i suggest a few meetup this week, can you approve them?
<pleia2> we can
<philipballew> pleia2, thanks. I'll throw in the links bu the end of the week probably.
<philipballew> Or what not.
<philipballew> dont ever work for a startup. the work week never ends.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-09
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG noon-3p @ ... new location!: 85C https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-02
<pleia2> hey folks, meeting coming up in 5 minutes :)
<pleia2> alright, meeting time
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Oct  2 02:00:24 2017 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> first question, is anyone here for the meeting aside from me? :)
<pleia2> well, we hold these meetings regardless of attendees, but our agenda is looking pretty empty as well
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17October01
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17October01 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> as always, our upcoming events are largely tracked on our meetup page: https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/
<darthrobot> [R: www.meetup.com] Title: [Ubuntu California LoCo (Los Angeles, CA)| Meetup]
<pleia2> so on October 12th we have the monthly one in Pasadena
<pleia2> (we do sometimes have them in SD and SF as well, but nothing on the schedule right now)
<pleia2> #topic Announcements
<pleia2> the final beta for 17.10 came out on Friday :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-September/000225.html (which was also my birthday, happy birthday to me!)
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) Final Beta released]
<pleia2> the project also has a new Community Council, the newly elected roster is here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/09/29/announcing-the-new-ubuntu-community-council/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Fridge | Announcing the new Ubuntu Community Council]
<pleia2> last week our fearless leader nhaines attended an Ubuntu rally in New York, looking forward to hearing his report about that at the next meeting
<pleia2> I saw a lot of community members heading out to that, seemed like a good event
<pleia2> also worth mentioning, the SCALE call for papers is open, this event is in Pasadena in early March, we usually do an UbuCon there as well https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/16x/cfp
<darthrobot> Title: [CFP | SCALE 16x]
<pleia2> great conference, if you have an interesting open source thing you're working on, I strongly recommend submitting a talk
<pleia2> I'm sure details about our participation in UbuCon and possibly a booth again in 2018 will come in the next couple months from the folks from our team who organize that :)
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> before I conclude this lonely meeting, has anyone dropped by who wants to say hello? or has any other topics?
<pleia2> alright, I'll wrap this up then!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Oct  2 02:12:34 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-10-02-02.00.moin.txt
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-03
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for doing the meeting things!  :D
<nhaines> I got to have a call with Richard Gaskin and Alan Pope about UbuCon during the Ubuntu Rally.  So that was productive.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-04
<pleia2> nhaines: no problem, home now?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-05
<nhaines> pleia2: I am now!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-10-06
<pleia2> let some emails through the queue from august (oops), clearly, I could still use some help staying on top of list moderation since the other admins have disappeared :)
<pleia2> (they were held because people used alternate addresses from what they subscribed as)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-10-07
<pleia2> yay, Ubuntu Hour this week in SF! Not sure if I can make it since I have an 8AM flight the next morning, but I'll see what I can do http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3804-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<hangar18> hey lyz you around?
<grantbow> pleia2: yay :-)
<hangar18> i'm around if anyone needs me
